# Our first dog



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

After much thought, we have decided to buy a dog! We're opting for a cockapoo, it's a gorgeous dog.

I have some concerns though -- the parents are not CERF tested, and the puppies are still to young to be tested for hip dysplasia or for Luxating Patella; the dog comes with a guarantee from the breeder, but really, I don't know if that's giving me any real comfort.

It's a very docile puppy (see photo attached), super friendly, and has had one round of shots. We're also getting a vet check tomorrow included in our purchase. The puppy is about 10 weeks old, and I'm thinking, if we get a clean bill of health from the vet, and insure the puppy, do we have much to really worry about?

It's our first dog, so we're also a bit nervous about what to have around the house and such. We've done a fair bit of reading, but I don't want to just go out and buy a ton of stuff that we won't use/need.

HELP!


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Well u can see Tash is madly in love, and who couldn't be!,, don't worry too much about things to come, buy health insurance before and x rays, that all the advice I have.

Love da little blonde sweetness, she's all yours now

So sweet!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Awww so cute, whats her name? Buy some toys so she has something to chew on puppies love chewing


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

You won't regret it. Dogs are wonderful. I am finally getting a pup early next year, 2 years after my first dog passed.

It seems like you have done all you can before getting the puppy. I would just get the hip dysplasia and luxating patella tests done as soon as you can.

Here are some things that I highly recommend you consider:

1. Getting a wire crate and look into crate training - there are many benefits, especially for a puppy
2. Walk your puppy often - they have a small bladders and frequent walks will minimize accidents
3. Look into clicker training - I had great success with my first dog and its a lot of fun; you can teach your dog almost anything with this method
4. Feed a premium dog food or consider a raw diet if practical - Diet is very important and although it is expensive, you will save more in the long run in terms of health issues and vet bills. Here is a site that I found useful Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost. Myself, I will be trying a raw diet. It just makes sense that dogs should be eating what they would in nature.

Good luck and enjoy your new companion!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Lisa don't spend to much time thinking of the negatives. You can't predict what you will do untill the time comes. Just give him lots of love and good quaility food and you wil be fine. If anything does happen it will all work out in time. 
By the way what a cuttie. Good luck you guys are going to have so much fun that you will be getting one more and one more and just one more. lol 
Congrates on your new baby.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

What a cutie!!! Dogs are so special, you will really enjoy yours.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

If your concerned about them not being CERF tested what you can do is ask the breeder if they can give you contact information of previous buyers of their dogs and ask them questions.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

We haven't brought her home yet - but I will say this - she was super quiet, barely made a sound while we were there. Is this something to worry about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Awh she looks like a stuffed dog...super cute! I wouldn't worry too much and since she's not a purebreed she will live longer. My first dog was a Cocker Spaniel and she wasn't registered and she had no health problems so far. I don't think you should buy health insurance as its costly. IMO I would put aside some money for the "just in case fund" every month. Every time I brought my dog to the vet it was always less than $700.00 and that was once in about 2 years if that. 

1. Take her to a basic obedience class.
2. Make sure to socialize her after her 3rd shots with all dogs regularly.
3.Get Cesar Millan's books ( I have a new one for you)I haven't had time to read it yet.
4.You'll need lots of pee pads, treats, a harness and fabric leash(not the retractable ones), lots of rawhide chew sticks, and excellent quality puppy food which will be located at the very front of the store and the lower quality ones will be at the middle of the store. 
5.You'll need to get a dog license before she's 6 months old.
6. A good slicker brush and nail cutters. 

If you need a puppy sitter let me know and good luck!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i personally just feed my dog pedagree.. raw diets make her violently ill and so do the expensive foods.. and dont give it people food!!!.. most important behaiviors would be stay and come


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

She looks like such a sweetie!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute dog!!


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Do think about insurance. One of my dogs tore the ligaments in his leg and the cost of the operation was $4500. 2 years later he tore the ligaments in his other leg, cost was $5500. Wish now I had purchased insurance. 

Dont scrimp on the food, buy quality food, it pays off in the long run with better health. 

BTW cute dog.....good luck


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

both of my dogs are mutts, and totally fantastic. i feed one Prism (high quality) because she has a digestive problem, but i mix it with pedigree. the other we are still trying to find a large-breed puppy food for him, but right now hes on pedigree. 

absolutely crate train, no other way in my mind. your stuff doesnt get ruined, and your dog is happier with a small home to call their own. No kids allowed in!!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

We have decided to look fr another dog, one where we have references of the parent. Plus this one seemed a bit too quiet for us -- it's our first one so we want to do our best to have our home ready for the puppy...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cute dog, way nicer than my wifes old dog nikita, it was a "shitcock" (half shi tsu half cocker spaniel) its cute too but not too smart and when it sees you it gets so excited it pees all over the floor
her mom still has it, no health problems so far

half poodle should give it some smarts at least 
hopefully you find another cute puppy with good references soon  post pics when you do

i wish my appartment allowed cats or dogs :/


----------



## 3284sharon (May 23, 2010)

Please don't give rawhide chewies, they are not digestible. Also no small balls or toys in case of swallowing. Good luck with your new baby.


----------

